# Rear sprocket



## Goldslinger (Aug 22, 2019)

How many teeth on a rear sprocket on a g519?


----------



## blackcat (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello;
10 teeth
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Goldslinger (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you Serge


----------

